# Can-Am Spyder EV



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

To answer some of your questions:
3)
Some can, it depends on if they are isolated chargers or not, and if the manufacturer builds them so they don't fight. DeltaQ does, but I'm not sure about other brands.
4)
- AC20 is a bit small for that bike, it's pretty heavy. Consider an AC30/31 (I know of a new/old stock that a friend has if you're interested, it's a 550A 108V controller)
- The 550A (which I sell) is only good to 108VDC (which is fine, just go higher on Ah)
- I'm not sure you're going to fit all of those batteries.... do you have a picture of the bike naked to know if there's room where the engine goes? 324 is a ton of batteries.
- With a vehicle like that, I don't think you'll get close to 100wh/mile. Think 150-175wh/mile at least..... i.e. you're not going to get 150 miles.


----------



## WarpedOne (Jun 26, 2009)

Thanks on your input. 
Yes, much of above is still wishful thinking until I get some real dimensions to see what will fit.

AC35 was my choice until I came over many mentioning AC20 is quite capable of driving even small cars. This vehicle will weigh about 600 pounds total. Final decision on motor also awaits dimensions.


----------



## WarpedOne (Jun 26, 2009)

This is a naked Spyder frame:










Spyder from the top:










Its "engine bay" should fit more batteries than standard bike's because the engine and oil coolers are fitted to the both sides of the engine making it quite wide front of the knees. I'd say about 3 feet.


----------



## jeremyjs (Sep 22, 2010)

It seems like it'd be better to try and use prismatic cells and stack them in the front where the engine, cooler, etc was, if possible. They're cheaper, easier to work with and more space efficient than cylindrical cells. Although it is harder to pack them in tight irregularly shaped spaces. From the look of the can-am it looks like they put everything on top of the front wheels to counter some of the cornering issues with reverse trikes, so there may be space between those front tires for a prismatic pack....


----------



## winzeracer (Apr 3, 2012)

Could be a cool project, maybe the matching trailer could provide more batteries? I found these good pics for visual of inside of bike.

http://www.atvquadshop.co.uk/spyder-engine.htm


----------



## WarpedOne (Jun 26, 2009)

(delete me)


----------



## WarpedOne (Jun 26, 2009)

Not really - space between the front wheels is filled with suspension and steering.
See this rather small pic: 










With cylindrical cells I can attain higher volumetric density than with prismatic cells which really are just two cylindrical cells in prismatic enclosure. But prismatic enclosure demands configuration like:
.OOOO.
.OOOO.
.OOOO.

Cylindrical cells can be configured like this:
.OOOOO..
..OOOOO.
.OOOOO..


----------



## zeroexcelcior (Aug 2, 2011)

WarpedOne said:


> 1. Does anyone have a source for CanAm Spyder frame dimensions?
> There is a public parts catalog, unfortunately with no dimensions nor orthogonal drawings of parts from which dimensions could be deduced.
> 
> 2. Has anyone made or seen such a conversion yet?
> ...



I found the exterior dimensions for the 2012 model on the official product page under specifications, I don't want to assume they haven't changed since the 2007 model year but at the very least it's a place to start.

Copied from website:
VEHICLE DIMENSIONS & WEIGHT
L x W x H2: 667 x 1,506 x 1,145 mm (105" x 59.3" x 45.1")
Wheel base1: 727 mm (68")
Seat height: 737 mm (29")
Ground clearance: 115 mm (4.5")
Dry weight: 317 kg (699 lb)
Front storage capacity: 44 L (12 US gal.)
Maximum vehicle load: 200 kg (440 lb)
Fuel capacity: 25 L (6.6 US gal.)

Just a though, perhaps you could use a trailer if you need more room for batteries or luggage. Here's BRP's own trailer (US version), again just a starting point, I'm sure you could purchase one for less or fabricate your own if needed.

Best of luck, this looks like a neat project.


----------



## jeremyjs (Sep 22, 2010)

WarpedOne said:


> Not really - space between the front wheels is filled with suspension and steering.
> See this rather small pic:
> 
> 
> ...


The available prismatics are made of flat sheets, and will have greater volumetric density when assebbled into a block, but seeing as you have to fill an irregular shape the point is moot. cylindircal cells will probably be necessary to get the most out of the available space; since the front if full of suspension components.


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

> AC35 was my choice until I came over many mentioning AC20 is quite capable of driving even small cars. This vehicle will weigh about 600 pounds total. Final decision on motor also awaits dimensions.


This is just coming from my experience and what I've read of others doing. Not to say the AC20 is bad, but a larger motor with higher torque/higher power ability would be a better choice.


----------



## Jesse67 (May 12, 2009)

Check it out,

http://www.nappepin.com/LithiumHawk.htm

I've worked with Nap, amazing project, ridiculously powerful. Very similar to what you are looking at. He has 15.5kwh and is getting 195km range max in mixed driving. The hawk is about 900lbs total. With an AC31 the 0-60 is something like <7 sec. It's a 4. something final drive ratio I think. That's with some seriously powerful cells running 38 in series. The specs are on the site. 

150miles could be tricky, the Hawk is getting less than 80Wh/km, 128Wh/mile. You'll definitely be further ahead construction wise by starting with a Spyder though. 

Have fun!


----------

